# New Ground Effect F1 Era



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari





































































Ferrari vs Red Bull-Honda

Ferrari faster at corners

Red Bull-Honda faster at straights


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari

































TECH TUESDAY: The power unit gains behind Ferrari's 2022 Bahrain Grand Prix 1-2 finish | Formula 1Â®


In Bahrain, Ferrari sealed one-two and victory with their brand-new F1-75. Mark Hughes looks at one of the key components of their success: the Tipo 066/7 power unit.




www.formula1.com















Gary Anderson: Why Ferrari's puzzling sidepods really do work - The Race


Gary Anderson had been sceptical about the logic behind Ferrari's sidepod design when its 2022 Formula 1 car first appeared




the-race.com















Alpine upgrade is first hint of teams following Ferrari's lead - The Race


The first big sidepod update of the 2022 F1 season proper comes courtesy of Alpine - and hints at potential Ferrari inspiration.




the-race.com















Leclerc explains tactics for beating Verstappen in Bahrain GP battles


Charles Leclerc has revealed his tactics to keep Max Verstappen behind during the Bahrain Grand Prix which launched his victory charge at the 2022 Formula 1 opener.




www.autosport.com















F1 2022: Leclerc plays Matador to Verstappen’s Red Bull


Another piece on Ferrari? Go on then.




andylyfo.medium.com















Bahrain GP analysis: Why Verstappen couldn't have won with the undercut


Leclerc and Ferrari walked away as comfortable winners but could Red Bull and Verstappen have gotten closer?




www.motorsportmagazine.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Bahrain



Red Bull-Honda’s low downforce setup caused excess tire wear.

























Red Bull-Honda vs Ferrari




































Slope of speed graph is related to acceleration

Ferrari has the most powerful engine.



Rate of speed graph slope reduction at end of straight is related to aero drag.

Red Bull-Honda has lowest drag.



“Both cars suffered from a lack of fuel pressure last weekend,” a Red Bull spokesperson said. “The correct amount of fuel was in both cars, but a vacuum prevented the pumps from drawing fuel and delivering it to the engine. We’ve taken the necessary steps to correct this issue and we expect no problems this weekend.”











Red Bull reveals Bahrain double DNF cause, has instant fix - The Race


Red Bull has corrected the problem that caused its double-DNF late in the 2022 Formula 1 season opener in Bahrain.




the-race.com









https://the-race.com/formula-1/mark-hughes-explains-the-roots-of-red-bulls-defeat/













F1 fuel vacuum explained, and why Red Bull may have missed it - The Race


Both Red Bulls had enough fuel to finish the F1 opener, but neither could make use of it. Gary Anderson explains the mechanism in play.




the-race.com















www.GoF1.tv - GoF1 Show - live-stream Grand Prix shows







www.gof1.tv










































Fuel System


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi (6.174 km) Fastest Qualifying Lap Times



Red Bull-Honda (#11) _ 1:28.200 (average speed = 252.0 kph or 156.6 mph)



Ferrari (#16) _ 1:28.225



Alpine-Renault (#31) _ 1:29.068



Mercedes (#63) _ 1:29.104



Alfa Romeo-Ferrari (#77) _ 1:29.183



AlphaTauri-Honda (#10) _ 1:29.254



Haas-Ferrari (#20) _ 1:29.546



McLaren-Mercedes (#4) _ 1:29.651



Aston Martin-Mercedes (#18) _ 1:30.256



Williams-Mercedes (#23) _ 1:30.492







__





Decision documents


The FIA is the governing body of motor sport and promotes safe, sustainable and accessible mobility for all road users across the world. It works across three areas: Sport, Mobility and Campaigns.




www.fia.com















Mark Hughes: Where Perez beat Verstappen and Leclerc - The Race


The first pole of Sergio Perez's F1 career came at the 215th try. It had Charles Leclerc in awe, considering how good his own lap had been.




the-race.com















Drivers split on 'most dangerous' F1 layout after more crashes - The Race


Formula 1 drivers have expressed mixed feelings about the Jeddah Corniche Circuit after an incident-strewn Saudi Arabian GP qualifying.




the-race.com















What's changed at Jeddah, and why drivers aren't impressed - The Race


The modifications to improve driver sightlines at the Jeddah F1 street circuit are now on show. But do they go far enough?




the-race.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi (6.174 km) Qualifying Top Speeds



Red Bull-Honda (#11) _ 335.1 kph (208.2 mph)



Haas-Ferrari (#20) _ 330.0 kph



AlphaTauri-Honda (#10) _ 328.9 kph



Alfa Romeo-Ferrari (#77) _ 328.7 kph



Alpine-Renault (#14) _ 328.0 kph



Ferrari (#55) _ 327.1 kph



Mercedes (#63) _ 327.1 kph



Williams-Mercedes (#23) _ 327.1 kph



Aston Martin-Mercedes (#18) _ 326.9 kph



McLaren-Mercedes (#4) _ 323.8 kph











Gary Anderson: Data makes Mercedes' power problems obvious - The Race


How much of Mercedes' current Formula 1 plight is down to its engine? Gary Anderson thinks the speed trap data answers that pretty clearly




the-race.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi Qualifying


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi (6.174 km) Qualifying














Red Bull-Honda: faster at end of straights (low downforce setup)

Ferrari: faster at medium-speed corners (high downforce setup)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi (6.174 km) Race















































• Red Bull driver Max Verstappen won the race with a one-stop strategy, going from P Zero Yellow medium C3 to P Zero White hard C2 under a safety car on lap 16 and then passing Ferrari’s Charles Leclerc – who followed an identical strategy – with three laps to go. Polesitter Sergio Perez led for Red Bull in the early stages but made his pit stop the lap before the safety car came out, which cost him the advantage. 

• All the drivers started the race on the Pirelli P Zero Yellow medium, with the exception of Kevin Magnussen (Haas), Lewis Hamilton (Mercedes) and Nico Hulkenberg (Aston Martin), who began on P Zero White hard. They were also the only ones not to stop for fresh tyres under the safety car, although Magnussen and Hulkenberg were able to make their sole stops under a virtual safety car with 13 laps to go before the pitlane was closed. Hamilton stopped three laps later under green flag conditions and finished 10th: one place behind Magnussen.

• Tyre degradation was contained throughout the race for both compounds with some long runs close to 40 laps on the hard compound in particular, which was used by nearly all the drivers for the final stint. 

• The race got underway at 8pm local time with quite consistent temperatures of 26 degrees ambient and 34 degrees on track, which dropped only by a couple of degrees during the race.



• HARD C2: The key tyre for the race, with degradation that was close to zero. Leclerc and Red Bull’s Max Verstappen delivered an entertaining final duel for the lead on this compound, with Leclerc obtaining the fastest lap just two from the end. Hamilton completed a 40-lap opening stint on the hard.

• MEDIUM C3: Used by all but three drivers during the opening stint, who then swapped onto it for their final stints. It showed good performance with levels of degradation lower than free practices, allowing the drivers to push hard until the end of the race.

• SOFT C4: Came into its own in qualifying, but the lower degradation offered by the medium and the hard didn’t make the soft a suitable choice for the grand prix.



Pirelli MD Mario Isola

“Another good night, another good race! Once more, in conditions that were completely different from Bahrain in terms of track layout and characteristics, we saw the latest cars able to follow and pass each other with some great on-track battles: which is down to the new tyres as well. The hard was the key compound to tonight’s race, with strong performance and almost zero degradation, as proved by Charles Leclerc’s fastest lap just two from the end on a well-used set. The medium also had quite low degradation, contributing to the one-stop strategy that we thought would be fastest and helping to deliver an exciting race from start to finish. The fastest race lap was also less than a second slower than the equivalent lap on the same compound last year. So putting all this together, it's clear to see how the new car and tyre package is so far delivering on all the hopes and expectations that we had for this year. Congratulations to Max Verstappen for the hearthbraking victory!”







__





Decision documents


The FIA is the governing body of motor sport and promotes safe, sustainable and accessible mobility for all road users across the world. It works across three areas: Sport, Mobility and Campaigns.




www.fia.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi
























































































How Red Bull played it smart in Saudi Arabia: F1 race analysis


The fight for victory in the 2022 Saudi Arabian Grand Prix played out in three acts, culminating in a fantastic slipstreaming battle, writes Mark Hughes




www.motorsportmagazine.com















Right Place, Right Time Favours Verstappen over Leclerc and Perez - Saudi Arabia 2022 — ProjectF1


It was the wrong time for Perez on the safety car and the wrong place for Leclerc on the VSC. Only Verstappen got both right.




www.projectf1.com.au


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Saudi (6.174 km) Qualifying Lap Time Comparison

2022 (new track layout)



2022 F1 Pole: Red Bull-Honda V6 Turbo Hybrid 1030hp 810kg _ 1:28.200



2022 F2 Pole: Dallara-Mecachrome V6 Turbo 620hp 755kg _ 1:40.422



Weight includes driver.



F1 is 12.222 seconds quicker than F2.



The performance of a F2 car is similar to an IndyCar.







__





Formula 2 2022 Result for Round 2 : Saudi Arabia , Jeddah 25-27 March 2022


Formula 2



www.fiaformula2.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Bahrain (5.412 km) Qualifying Lap Time Comparison

2004 - Present



2020 F1 Pole: Mercedes V6 Turbo Hybrid 1070hp 746kg _ 1:27.264 (Track Record)



2005 F1 Williams-BMW V10 950hp 605kg _ 1:29.527



2022 F1 Pole: Ferrari V6 Turbo Hybrid 1030hp 800kg _ 1:30.558



2016 WEC Pole: LMP1 Audi V6 Turbo-Diesel Hybrid 900hp 955kg _ 1:38.828



2022 F2 Pole: Dallara-Mecachrome V6 Turbo 620hp 755kg _ 1:40.542



2022 F3 Pole: Dallara-Mecachrome V6 380hp 673kg _ 1:46.249



Weight includes driver.



2022 F1 is 9.984 seconds quicker than 2022 F2 at Bahrain.











TECH TUESDAY: A close look at the W11 upgrades that show how hard Mercedes are pushing to stay ahead | Formula 1Â®


Mercedes may be dominating the 2020 Formula 1 championship, but as Mark Hughes explains in this week's Tech Tuesday, the team are not resting on their laurels and brought a host of updates for their car to the Belgian Grand Prix...




www.formula1.com











__





Standings


Standings




www.formula1.com












FIA WEC - Timing Results







fiawec.alkamelsystems.com











__





Formula 2 2022 Result for Round 1 : Bahrain , Sakhir 18-20 March 2022


Formula 2



www.fiaformula2.com











__





Formula 3 2022 Result for Round 1 : Bahrain , Sakhir 18-20 March 2022


Formula 3



www.fiaformula3.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne (5.278 km) Fastest Qualifying Lap Times

New Track Layout



Ferrari (#16) _ 1:17.868 (average speed = 244.012 kph or 151.6 mph)



Red Bull-Honda (#1) _ 1:18.154



McLaren-Mercedes (#4) _ 1:18.703



Alpine-Renault (#14) _ 1:18.815



Mercedes (#44) _ 1:18.825



AlphaTauri-Honda (#10) _ 1:19.226



Alfa Romeo-Ferrari (#77) _ 1:19.251



Haas-Ferrari (#47) _ 1:20.104



Williams-Mercedes (#23) _ 1:20.135



Aston Martin-Mercedes (#5) _ 1:21.149



Ferrari is quicker than Red Bull-Honda at the low-speed corners.







__





Decision documents


The FIA is the governing body of motor sport and promotes safe, sustainable and accessible mobility for all road users across the world. It works across three areas: Sport, Mobility and Campaigns.




www.fia.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne














Ferrari























Red Bull-Honda












Mercedes


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari vs Mercedes


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari vs Alpine-Renault


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne (5.278 km) Qualifying















































Ferrari vs Red Bull-Honda


































Ferrari advantage in low-speed corners - good mechanical grip


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne Speed-before-braking vs Apex Speed














T9
























































T12























T13


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne (5.278 km) Qualifying Top Speeds

























Red Bull-Honda (#11) _ 322.6 kph (200.5 mph)



Alpine-Renault (#14) _ 322.2 kph



McLaren-Mercedes (#4) _ 319.5 kph



Williams-Mercedes (#6) _ 318.0 kph



AlphaTauri-Honda (#22) _ 317.9 kph



Mercedes (#63) _ 316.9 kph



Alfa Romeo-Ferrari (#77) _ 316.4 kph



Haas-Ferrari (#47) _ 316.0 kph



Ferrari (#55) _ 314.1 kph



Aston Martin-Mercedes (#5) _ 313.1 kph


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne (5.278 km) Race














































































































2022年オーストラリアGP レビュー（1）〜ルクレールの独走とフェラーリの課題〜 - F1ラップタイム研究室


ルクレールとフェルスタッペンの非常にハイレベルな一騎打ちが繰り広げられた中東2連戦を終え、F1サーカスは3年




f1-lap-time.com















2022年オーストラリアGP レビュー（2）〜中団で光った裏の主役たち〜 - F1ラップタイム研究室


パート1ではグランドスラムを達成したルクレールのレースを掘り下げたが、表の主役がルクレールならば、今回のレー




f1-lap-time.com















2022年オーストラリアGP レースペース分析 - F1ラップタイム研究室


1. 分析結果と結論 先に分析結果を示す。分析の過程については次項「2. レースペースの分析」をご覧いただき




f1-lap-time.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne (5.278 km) Race




































• Ferrari driver Charles Leclerc converted his pole position into a win, using the one-stop strategy that was predicted as being fastest. He started the race on P Zero Yellow medium tyres and then swapped to the P Zero White hard on lap 22: completing a first stint that was four laps longer than that of Red Bull’s Max Verstappen, who started behind him on the grid.

• One lap after Leclerc pitted, there was another safety car: this enabled the majority of the field to complete their stops with comparatively little time loss. All but six of the drivers started the race on the medium tyre, with the highest-placed of them being Williams driver Alex Albon. He finished 10th and scored a point, having started from last on the grid with the hard tyre and made his pit stop to P Zero Red soft on the penultimate lap.

• ·Another unusual strategy was seen from Aston Martin’s Lance Stroll: he made three stops in total and re-used the hard tyres he had started the race on for his final stint. That set had only completed three laps before the first safety car, under which Stroll pitted for the medium before moving to the hard just one lap later. By doing this he put himself in a position to run to the end, but he swapped to his scrubbed set of starting tyres when the second safety car presented the opportunity for a ‘free’ pit stop. 

• Today was hotter and less windy than previous days in Melbourne, with the race getting underway in 27 degrees centigrade ambient and 38 degrees of track temperature.



• HARD C2: The key tyre for this race, which enabled the drivers to push hard with very little graining or degradation. Used by the majority of drivers for the second and final stint, including the winner Leclerc – who also set fastest lap with the hards on his final tour. Albon underlined the endurance of this compound by completing 57 laps on it.

• MEDIUM C3: The favoured starting tyre, which provided a good balance between speed and durability. Haas driver Kevin Magnussen and Alpine’s Fernando Alonso were the only drivers to use it for their final stints. There was some graining (and therefore degradation) on this tyre as expected.

• SOFT C5: With its speed making it the ideal qualifying rather than race tyre, the soft completed only one racing lap right at the end, with Albon.



Pirelli MD Mario Isola

“The tyres performed in line with the expectations we had established from Friday’s free practice sessions, despite the much higher temperatures on race day and expected track evolution. Nearly all the drivers made just one pit stop, with many of them taking advantage of safety cars to minimise the time loss. The different characteristics of the medium and hard tyres, with deliberately higher degradation on the medium, also presented the drivers with a wide pit stop window. This allowed them to maximise strategic opportunities today. The modified track layout here in Melbourne helped to underline how the new car and tyre package for 2022 permits drivers to attack and overtake, with a high number of passing manoeuvres. We also saw some ingenious pit strategies, such as two consecutive pit stops from Lance Stroll to cycle through the medium tyre, and a very long hard stint from Alex Albon that enabled him to get from last on the grid into the points.”











Albon pulls a Point out of the Hat - Australia 2022 — ProjectF1


Leclerc dominated from the front but Albon surprised from the back.




www.projectf1.com.au















Australian GP data analysis: Red Bull weakness or Mercedes strength?


Red Bull couldn't challenge for the win but has Mercedes and McLaren put themselves closer to the front?




www.motorsportmagazine.com















Fuel leak was likely cause of Verstappen Australian GP DNF - The Race


F1 world champion Max Verstappen is believed to have retired from the Australian GP due to a fuel leak on his Red Bull car.




the-race.com















Mark Hughes: Why Red Bull looked so meagre in Australian GP - The Race


Even before Max Verstappen's costly exit, Red Bull looked the odd one out in Melbourne compared to the previous races.




the-race.com















What Williams was thinking with its quirky Melbourne strategy - The Race


It took a very unusual strategy for Williams to score its first point of 2022, but the team sees the Australia result as "confirmation".




the-race.com















INSIGHT: How Albon is refocusing Williams


Alex Albon’s Formula 1 career almost never started, given that he was set to race for Nissan e.dams in Formula E when Toro Rosso unexpectedly signed him for the 2019 season. And it might have come …




racer.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mercedes












































Why Mercedes can't handle porpoising like Ferrari - The Race


Porpoising is visable on both the Mercedes and Ferrari this year. But why does it negatively impact Mercedes so much more?




the-race.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Melbourne

























Turn 3








Turn 5








Turn 6


















Turn 9 & 10

T9/10 Qualy comparison

Tsunoda has a MOMENT during Q1

Red Bull Powertrains (HONDA) Off-Throttle/Low-RPM Gurgle | Binaural Audio











fastest-lap/projects/2022-Australia at main · juanmanzanero/fastest-lap


Fastest-lap is a vehicle dynamics simulator. It can be used to understand vehicle dynamics, to learn about driving techniques, to design car prototypes, or just for fun! - fastest-lap/projects/2022...




github.com







[F1 2022] Ideal lap at Albert park circuit


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari











The development bet paying off with Ferrari's 2022 F1 car - The Race


Ferrari took a gamble with its early-2022 F1 development strategy, but it's paying off. Here's why it backed that path, and why it's working.




the-race.com















Why Ferrari didn't race its first upgrade of the F1 season - The Race


Ferrari brought its first update of the Formula 1 season to the Australian Grand Prix on Charles Leclerc’s car. But it didn’t race it




the-race.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola



FP1 and Qualifying was wet/damp.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Sprint Race














• Red Bull’s Max Verstappen converted pole into sprint victory on P Zero Red soft tyres, having overtaken Ferrari driver Charles Leclerc, who got past him at the start, with three laps to go. Verstappen will start tomorrow’s grand prix from first on the grid and scores eight extra points.

• Most selected the soft tyre for the 21-lap race, with only the Haas duo and Williams driver Nicholas Latifi choosing the P Zero Yellow medium. The drivers used the hour-long free practice session earlier today to get their first taste of the slick tyres and assess their options for the sprint and grand prix, with Mercedes driver George Russell going quickest in FP2 on the soft.

• The sprint got underway at 4.30pm in temperatures of 22 degrees ambient and 27 degrees on track, remaining dry from start to finish.

• Today was also the first opportunity to see the performance gaps between the three nominated slick compounds. Although there is limited information available, the gap between the soft and medium compounds seems to be around 0.4 seconds, with the difference between medium and P Zero White hard estimated at approximately one second.



There’s less data than usual on the slick tyres heading into the 63-lap race tomorrow, which makes it more complex to predict the strategy. But if it stays dry, we should be looking at a one-stopper as it’s not especially easy to overtake at Imola and there’s a big time loss of 28 seconds, which is the longest of the season. So prioritising track position is likely to be the main consideration. The most versatile way is to start on the medium. This leaves the most options open as there’s a wide pit stop window on this tyre, giving the possibility to then switch to the hard tyre at the right moment. Those wanting a more focussed strategy could choose to start on the soft tyre and then switch to the hard but that is less flexible. As usual the weather (and therefore the actual wear and degradation rates) encountered on race day will be decisive. 



Pirelli MD Mario Isola

“Free practice today was the first session throughout the whole weekend so far when we saw some running on the slicks, with everyone concentrating on the medium and soft. The soft tyre actually performed better than many people expected, and this is why it was selected by the majority of drivers for the sprint. That came as something of a surprised: personally, I would have expected more drivers to gravitate towards the ‘classic’ choice of a medium for the sprint race. There was a bit of graining observed on the soft but no more than would have been ordinarily expected under these circumstances, with a ‘green’ track after yesterday’s rain and reasonably cool weather. So I think we can see now that there are a few interesting strategy options on the table tomorrow for the grand prix, assuming of course that it stays dry – which is not guaranteed.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Fastest FP2/Qualifying (damp)/Sprint/Race Lap Times

2008 - Present



Red Bull-Honda (#1) _ 1:18.446 (average speed = 225.281 kph or 140 mph)



Ferrari (#16) _ 1:18.574



Haas-Ferrari (#47) _ 1:18.999



McLaren-Mercedes (#4) _ 1:19.294



Mercedes (#63) _ 1:19.457



Alpine-Renault (#14) _ 1:19.595



Alfa Romeo-Ferrari (#24) _ 1:19.730



Aston Martin-Mercedes (#5) _ 1:19.957



AlphaTauri-Honda (#22) _ 1:20.381



Williams-Mercedes (#23) _ 1:20.591







__





Decision documents


The FIA is the governing body of motor sport and promotes safe, sustainable and accessible mobility for all road users across the world. It works across three areas: Sport, Mobility and Campaigns.




www.fia.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Race





































































Upgrades




















What upgrades have F1 teams brought to Imola? - The Race


Formula 1 teams have declared their Emilia Romagna GP updates as part of the new ‘show and tell’ format introduced for the 2022 season




the-race.com















Our verdict on Leclerc and Ferrari's Imola disaster - The Race


Ferrari came to Imola looking serenely in control, and then had its worst weekend of the 2022 Formula 1 season so far




the-race.com















Williams gaining 'quite a lot' from reduced F1 livery - The Race


Williams has reduced the amount of paint on its Formula 1 car as part of its ongoing efforts to lower the weight of its car.




the-race.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Race



• Max Verstappen led a Red Bull one-two from first on the grid, after starting on the Green intermediate tyre, moving onto the P Zero Yellow medium, and then finishing the race with a 12-lap stint on the P Zero Red soft. Exactly the same strategy was used by his teammate Sergio Perez.

• Ferrari’s Charles Leclerc instigated this strategy by stopping before the Red Bulls, but was forced into an extra pit stop after hitting the wall in the closing stages from third. He recovered to finish sixth.

• All the other drivers stopped only once (from intermediate to medium) with the exception of McLaren’s Daniel Ricciardo and Haas driver Mick Schumacher.

• The race started with ambient temperatures of 14 degrees centigrade and track temperatures of 16 degrees. Earlier rain meant that the track was damp when the grand prix got underway, with all the drivers starting on the intermediate before a dry line emerged, allowing the drivers to switch to slick tyres. 



• HARD C2: Ricciardo was the only driver to use the hard during the race, with this compound not ideally suited to today’s cool temperatures. 

• MEDIUM C3: The most commonly-selected slick compound in the race, it was the key tyre of today’s race and was used by all the drivers for long stints, showing consistency and no significant drop-off in performance.

• SOFT C4: Four drivers ran this for the final stint, including the two leading Red Bulls, with Verstappen using it to claim the extra point for fastest lap. It played an important role when the strategy became a two-stopper, in order to secure the fastest lap.

• INTERMEDIATE: Selected by all the drivers at the start, with Ricciardo being the first one to get off them on lap 16 – when the crossover point had been reached for slicks. The intermediate performed well also on a drying track over a number of laps.



Pirelli MD Mario Isola

“At the start of the race the intermediates worked well over a reasonably long stint, as was expected. I was a little bit surprised though that everyone chose the medium rather than the soft once the track had dried, in the cool and still damp conditions, but they were obviously thinking about going all the way to the end; and that’s exactly what many of the drivers did. Ferrari came up with an interesting strategy, which was then copied by Red Bull, to go for the fastest lap with the soft tyre at the end. The medium showed impressive adaptability over long runs, because the rain on Friday meant that the teams just had an hour on Saturday morning to understand it, with a maximum run of only around 20 laps possible. Despite that limited information, we saw long runs of 40 laps with no issues. Well done to Red Bull, but also to the fantastic home crowd here at Imola, which always shows such passionate support.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Race




































2026 F1


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Lap Time Comparison

2008 - Present



2020 F1 Mercedes V6 Turbo Hybrid 1070hp 746kg (#77)_ 1:13.609 (Qualifying Track Record)



2022 F1 Red Bull-Honda V6 Turbo Hybrid 990hp 806kg (#1) _ 1:18.446 (Race)



2022 F2 Dallara-Mecachrome V6 Turbo 620hp 755kg (#2) _ 1:28.353 (Race)



2011 LMS LMP1 Peugeot 908 V12 Turbo-Diesel hp kg (#7) _ 1:31.736 (Qualifying)



2022 F3 Dallara-Mecachrome V6 380hp 673kg (#2) _ 1:33.129 (Race)



Weight includes driver without fuel.



2022 F1 is 9.907 seconds quicker than 2022 F2 at Imola.











Mark Hughes: How Red Bull changed the F1 2022 picture at Imola - The Race


Pre-Imola, Red Bull had trailed Ferrari. Was the Emilia Romagna Grand Prix form flip down to Red Bull's upgrades or other factors?




the-race.com











__





Formula 2 2022 Result for Round 3 : Italy-Emilia Romagna , Imola 22-24 April 2022


Formula 2



www.fiaformula2.com











__





ELMS - Timing Results







elms.alkamelsystems.com











__





Formula 3 2022 Result for Round 2 : Italy-Emilia Romagna , Imola 22-24 April 2022


Formula 3



www.fiaformula3.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola (4.909 km) Lap Time Comparison

2008 - Present



2020 F1 Mercedes V6 Turbo Hybrid 1070hp 746kg (#77)_ 1:13.609 (Qualifying Track Record)



2022 F1 Red Bull-Honda V6 Turbo Hybrid 990hp 806kg (#1) _ 1:18.446 (Race)



2022 F2 Dallara-Mecachrome V6 Turbo 620hp 755kg (#2) _ 1:28.353 (Race)



2011 LMS LMP1 Peugeot 908 V12 Turbo-Diesel 600hp 990kg (#7) _ 1:31.736 (Qualifying)



2022 F3 Dallara-Mecachrome V6 380hp 673kg (#2) _ 1:33.129 (Race)



Weight includes driver without fuel.



2022 F1 is 9.907 seconds quicker than 2022 F2 at Imola.











Mark Hughes: How Red Bull changed the F1 2022 picture at Imola - The Race


Pre-Imola, Red Bull had trailed Ferrari. Was the Emilia Romagna Grand Prix form flip down to Red Bull's upgrades or other factors?




the-race.com











__





Formula 2 2022 Result for Round 3 : Italy-Emilia Romagna , Imola 22-24 April 2022


Formula 2



www.fiaformula2.com











__





ELMS - Timing Results







elms.alkamelsystems.com









http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmay11.html









__





Formula 3 2022 Result for Round 2 : Italy-Emilia Romagna , Imola 22-24 April 2022


Formula 3



www.fiaformula3.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone



Zhou is OK and ready to race this weekend.











British Grand Prix red-flagged after large start crash - The Race


The British Grand Prix has been halted after a large multi-car accident at the start in which Guanyu Zhou's Alfa Romeo was sent upside down




the-race.com












































































1992 Active Suspension Williams FW14B Demo


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Silverstone (5.891 km) Lap Time Comparison

2010 - Present



2020 F1 Mercedes V6 Turbo Hybrid 1070hp 746kg (#44) _ 1:24.303 (Qualifying Track Record)



2022 F1 Red Bull-Honda V6 Turbo Hybrid 1000hp 805kg (#1) _ 1:27.901 (FP3, Qualifying was wet)



2019 LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 1012kg (#7) _ 1:35.992 (Q)



2022 F2 Dallara-Mecachrome V6 Turbo 620hp 755kg (#6) _ 1:38.432 (Q)



2022 F3 Dallara-Mecachrome V6 380hp 673kg (#12) _ 1:44.481 (P)



Weight includes driver without fuel.



2022 F1 is 10.531 seconds quicker than 2022 F2 at Silverstone.





























__





Decision documents


The FIA is the governing body of motor sport and promotes safe, sustainable and accessible mobility for all road users across the world. It works across three areas: Sport, Mobility and Campaigns.




www.fia.com











__





FIA WEC - Timing Results







fiawec.alkamelsystems.com











__





Formula 2 2022 Result for Round 7 : Great Britain , Silverstone 01-03 July 2022


Formula 2



www.fiaformula2.com











__





Formula 3 2022 Result for Round 4 : Great Britain , Silverstone 01-03 July 2022


Formula 3



www.fiaformula3.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------

